# Scott CR1 Team/Pro vs. Giant TCR Composite



## CFBlue

Hi, 

does anyone know what are the differences between the Scott CR1 Team and the CR1 Pro Frame? 

Also how does the Scott CR1 compare with the Giant TCR Composite in terms of ride quality and durability?

I'm shopping for a new bike, and have narrowed down my choice to these 2 bikes, as it looks like they are the best carbon bikes around.

thanks.


----------



## cycling6500

You can get more information about the Scott at this site: www.scott-europe.com. The Scott CR1 Team Issue frame is listed as 895g (size?). I do not know the difference in carbon technology between the CR1 Team Issue and the CR1 Pro but the Team issue frame is ~100g lighter and costs a lot more. Undoubtedly, the Pro is a better value.
Scott offers 2 forks: the CR1 Team Issue at 360g and the Superlight at 290g.

Both the Scott CR1 and the Giant TCR Composite are excellent bikes. I prefer the Scott more because of its plusher ride and it requires less attentiveness. The Scott CR1 is like the water-cooled Turbo while the Giant is like the old air-cooled Turbo. 
I've put 6000 miles on my 2003 Giant and so far no problem. As for my 2004 Scott, I've put only 800 miles.

Good luck. 






moyke said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone know what are the differences between the Scott CR1 Team and the CR1 Pro Frame?
> 
> Also how does the Scott CR1 compare with the Giant TCR Composite in terms of ride quality and durability?
> 
> I'm shopping for a new bike, and have narrowed down my choice to these 2 bikes, as it looks like they are the best carbon bikes around.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## wasatchRider

*scott wins!*

Hi,
For the last couple seasons I rode a Large 03 TCR composite w/ DA9 spd. It was a nice bike and comfortable but the sizing is hit and miss. I think the med sz frm has a 55cm TT while the lg sz frm has a 58.5. I'm 6'1" w/ 35" inseam and whilst the headtube was a nice length for my height the top tube was to long. Stepping down to the med giant the TT was a bit short and the head tube was to short. So I started looking around for another carbon frame. If you fit a giant its a nice choice but the sizing isn't conventional.

The Scott looks excellent--no bolted together erector set dropouts as on other bikes and its quite muscular, plus no lugs. The stays are way powerfully sexy! The 56cm frame had a TT that's about 2cm shorter at 56cm w/ almost the same length headtube as the large giant. I think the scott is pretty conventionally square sizing at 56cm. I'm running a 11cm stem.

The Scott rides much better than the giant as well. Using the same set of wheels as i had on the giant the scott feels much stiffer at the BB while still being almost as comfortable. It did loose some plushness compared to the giant. Descending and carving turns is MUCH better than the giant. At 45-50mph the Scott is smoooooth and solid. The giant didn't feel so solid. Cornering the Scott begs to be heeled over and i don't need to shift my weight to get centered (as i did on the giant--but this could be a fit/sizing issue, maybe). Rolling through switchbacks on the scott i keep thinking that i should've used less brake. I feel more secure and confident on the Scott. 

I talked w/ the Scott USA rep and the superlight fork is euro only. The Pro fork is supposed to be 100g heavier than the team/limited fork. The Pro frame is also supposed to be 100g heavier than the team/limited frame. But he said he couldn't feel a marked ride difference between the two. I got the Pro Ultegra frame, upgraded to the DA 10spd crank, rolf vigor wheels, easton parts and I just love the bike. A tad over 16 lbs. A big upgrade from the giant for sure. To replace the giant i was choosing between an Orbea Lobular 100 w/ a DA 10spd grouppo or the Scott Pro Ultegra (with similar prices). The frame won me over! Why would I want to buy some aluminum frame when I could get this state of the art composite Scott frame?

--Fred


----------



## bikeshopguy

*one difference*

One difference is that Scott frames are made by topkey - who makes carbon frames for Fuji, Specialized and Cannondale

Giant actually builds their own carbon frames


----------



## heliskyr

I do not have any experience with the Giant TCR's other than test rides at an LBS last year, but recently picked up an '05 CR1 Team Issue. I absolutely love it-- incredibly light, wonderfully responsive geometry, and rock-steady at speed during decents. It damps about as well as my Madone, and is every bit as stiff (as far as i can tell- I only weigh 135#) in climbs and sprints.

It's not a fancy marquis like some Italian brands, but I would take my CR1 over any of those, especially for the price difference. I honestly do not see how I would get a greater level of performance out of a bike-- it's about as light as you could ask for (mine is sub 16# with K-wing carbon bars (heavy), Dura ace pedals, Polar Power system (also heavy)) and handles like a dream. I would definitely recommend test riding one!


----------

